# What's the first lens your going to test your 5DmkIII with?



## David KM (Mar 20, 2012)

It's going to be my 35L first !!!


----------



## Macadameane (Mar 20, 2012)

14mm f/2.8 II, then the 50mm 1.2L, then the 100mm L macro.


----------



## David KM (Mar 20, 2012)

The second will be the 100mm Mac.


----------



## facedodge (Mar 20, 2012)

135 F/2L


----------



## Seamus (Mar 20, 2012)

The 50mm 1.2L, ;D


----------



## David KM (Mar 20, 2012)

Seamus said:


> The 50mm 1.2L, ;D



The 50L is nice but it's one of the few lenses I own that I have to micro-adjust. That will take a little to long for me to get some images :-\ 

My 35L will hopefully go together with the new body like peas & carrots.


----------



## Z (Mar 20, 2012)

Lensbaby for sure.


----------



## Seamus (Mar 20, 2012)

David KM said:


> Seamus said:
> 
> 
> > The 50mm 1.2L, ;D
> ...



Don't know if I need to micro-adjust until I try it out... Probably will, but you never know until you try.


----------



## JRS (Mar 20, 2012)

24-105L


----------



## frisk (Mar 20, 2012)

My 50mm f/1.0 - and then I'll turn the ISO up to 25600 and start looking for a black cat in a dark room.


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 20, 2012)

My 16-35II and then the 8-15 Fisheye. I can't wait to see how wide these two really get after being used on a 50D since June and October respectively.


----------



## melbournite (Mar 20, 2012)

Boy, you guys have some nice primes. I will be using my 70-200 IS 2.8L II for sure!


----------



## melbournite (Mar 20, 2012)

Z said:


> Lensbaby for sure.



Lol, really? I have two and I love them but....?


----------



## stuartblance (Mar 20, 2012)

probably my 70-200 f2.8 IS II
then my 17-40L


----------



## Seamus (Mar 20, 2012)

I want to try them all!!!! And then borrow a few and test them out too! Aahahahahah!!!! :


----------



## alipaulphotography (Mar 20, 2012)

Is everyone really expecting it to be that much different from a MKII?

Might be a few disappointed folks...


----------



## frisk (Mar 20, 2012)

alipaulphotography said:


> Is everyone really expecting it to be that much different from a MKII?
> 
> Might be a few disappointed folks...



Not everyone is upgrading from a 5D2. If you are upgrading from a xxD, you will probably not be disappointed...no matter what.


----------



## David KM (Mar 20, 2012)

alipaulphotography said:


> Is everyone really expecting it to be that much different from a MKII?
> 
> Might be a few disappointed folks...



ISO? 61pt AF? Yea, you're right... Prob no difference at all , prob just chuck it in the bag and forget about it.

So you're not going to test it out? Do a little comparision of your own? Interesting, even when I bought my copies of the mkII I tested them out. Since I have few 5DmkII, 7D's, and 5DmkIII... I will def be looking into the comparisons. My 35L will most likely be the workhorse for testing, followed by either the 100mm Mac or 135.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 20, 2012)

facedodge said:


> 135 F/2L



This is going to be my first as well. Love this lens on my 5d2, I'm sure with the 5 double-X points it'll be super accurate (if no MF is needed).


----------



## rporterfield (Mar 20, 2012)

The 24-105 that comes with the kit.


----------



## Chris Geiger (Mar 20, 2012)

I started testing with a 50mm 1.4 and my cat. Shot at F2.2 1/200 12,800 iso no flash.







100% crop:





I picked up a 70-200 2.8 today and used that as well. Still waiting for for my kit w/24-105 from amazon. Wish I had ordered that from my local store too.


----------



## David KM (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## nehemiah (Mar 20, 2012)

I'll probably test it with my 16-35 2.8L III- - (doesn't exist yet -- I have the II), but since the camera is taking so long to arrive . . .


----------



## MazV-L (Mar 20, 2012)

85Lii.


----------



## elflord (Mar 20, 2012)

David KM said:


> It's going to be my 35L first !!!



I going to take some high ISO shots with my Tamron 18-270mm ! I've got the 50mm f/1.8 on order too, I figure the extra stops will help in low light.


----------



## RichATL (Mar 20, 2012)

my new (old) 28-70 2.8L
Gonna be soooooo awesome...


----------



## Z (Mar 20, 2012)

melbournite said:


> Z said:
> 
> 
> > Lensbaby for sure.
> ...


Haha, yeah, kidding


----------



## Trevor (Mar 20, 2012)

I've ordered it with the 24-70 mk II ... so I'll give that a whirl.

Calumet UK are showing it 'in stock' for the 24-105 ... but not for the body or the other zoom kit?


----------



## e-d0uble (Mar 21, 2012)

50mm f/1.2l without a doubt.


----------



## swampler (Mar 21, 2012)

Either the 24-105 f/4L that comes with it or my 70-200 f/2.8L.




alipaulphotography said:


> Is everyone really expecting it to be that much different from a MKII?
> 
> Might be a few disappointed folks...


Considering I have a 50D now, I don't really care if it's much different from a 5D Mk II. 8)


----------



## Invertalon (Mar 21, 2012)

Most likely my 135L or 70-200 II... Depends what I feel like on the day of arrival


----------



## fotoray (Mar 21, 2012)

JRS said:


> 24-105L



Me too - wiil be my new kit lens. Then probably my 100 f/4L macro


----------



## prestonpalmer (Mar 21, 2012)

100mm Macro II!!! Of all the lenses I own, that seems to be the sharpest.


----------



## Joellll (Mar 21, 2012)

Probably shoving all my Tokina crop lens to see if they work, then my Takumar 50mm f/1.4.

Then the 100L Mac, as some mentioned.


----------

